
CLOUD Act, Tucked into Omnibus, Likely to Derail Supreme Court Tech Privacy Case - aarghh
https://www.npr.org/2018/03/28/597444394/a-needle-in-a-legal-haystack-could-sink-a-major-supreme-court-privacy-case
======
colejohnson66
Can someone explain why riders are even allowed on a budget bill?

------
chopin
If I understand correctly, warrants must be served unchallenged as long as
there is no mutual treaty with the originating country? What incentive would
then be left for the government to negotiate those?

